# I.D. My Little Guy



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

These pics are the best i could do right now, so please be kind lol


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like a baby rhom.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

grow him out a bit and when he hits about 5-6" post another pic hell look alot different


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

too young to tell at this point, seems like some of the spots are migrating into bars. Grow it out a little and post a picture in a few months


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

mine looked just like that when he was a baby, can you guys id mine? i think its the same one as his.









I know its a rhom, i just dont know which kind, 2 or 3 of the species look the exact same to me.

Thanks mauls


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

isnt Rhombeus the species









and serrasalmus the genus?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

what i ment to say is im pretty sure its a rhom, but to me its hard to tell between a rhom, Brandtii, and a ALTUVEI
.

They all look very similar to me


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh yeah... i feel the same...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

mauls said:


> mine looked just like that when he was a baby, can you guys id mine? i think its the same one as his.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a rhom. but get a clearer flank shot just in case


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks like a baby rhom to me, possibly highback. At that age its tough to tell.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

shawntraviss said:


> These pics are the best i could do right now, so please be kind lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Juvenile rhom


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

The first pic looks like juvenile rhom to me.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

firs pic is a rhom second im not sure, flank shot needed so we can eliminate sanchezi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Grow it out more.


----------

